# How big is your house?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This one is a bit bigger than the log cabin on the farm, but it's still fairly small. I think it's around 2200 square feet. Three bedrooms, bath and a half, my office, LR, DR, and kitchen, with a small windowed sun room that can be heated and cooled. Our agent made a big deal out of the sun room because it's "more living space", and the prior owners used it as another living room. 

There are only two of us, the 6 lb guard dog, and two cats, the living space we have is perfect.

I didn't want a big house, you have to heat, cool, and clean it. What say you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine's just a little 110-125 year old shack:


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

LOL The hubs and I lived in a 37 foot motorhome for several years with two large dogs and two cats. 

If the house isn't right for you don't buy it. We looked at quite a few before we bought this one, most were larger. This one is just under 1400 square feet. But it was about the property, not the house.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I love those old Carolina farm houses and the low country homes.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

1200 SQ feet. Two bedrooms, two baths. We built it. We also have a separate 400 SQ foot cabin that is my husband's art studio. We don't need more. Just us one dog now and a barn cat.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

480 square feet! Yep, you read that right. We sold a 4,000 sq ft home in Texas so we could move into this tiny cabin in the woods. We've been here a year and it is not bad. The only thing I miss is a laundry. We are working on building a 1200 sq ft house but it is taking longer than expected. It's our retirement home and I don't want more than I need. What I need is a comfortable size master bedroom, a roomy bath, a laundry, big kitchen (I love to cook), a living room, and that's it. Just to splurge we also have another small bedroom and a long sun room so we can take in the views of the hills. Just because it is small does not mean it isn't nice. I'm getting what I want in appliances, cabinets, bath, etc. It is going to be everything I ever wanted in a house but not so big as it becomes a burden. We went with energy efficient windows, spray foam insulation, and a great HVAC system to cut down on the utilities. I'm too old to try and keep up with the Jones. I only want to make the two of us happy and this little cottage does it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Miss Kay said:


> 480 square feet! Yep, you read that right. We sold a 4,000 sq ft home in Texas so we could move into this tiny cabin in the woods. We've been here a year and it is not bad. The only thing I miss is a laundry. We are working on building a 1200 sq ft house but it is taking longer than expected. It's our retirement home and I don't want more than I need. What I need is a comfortable size master bedroom, a roomy bath, a laundry, big kitchen (I love to cook), a living room, and that's it. Just to splurge we also have another small bedroom and a long sun room so we can take in the views of the hills. Just because it is small does not mean it isn't nice. I'm getting what I want in appliances, cabinets, bath, etc. It is going to be everything I ever wanted in a house but not so big as it becomes a burden. We went with energy efficient windows, spray foam insulation, and a great HVAC system to cut down on the utilities. I'm too old to try and keep up with the Jones. I only want to make the two of us happy and this little cottage does it.


We did the same thing. We wanted a ranch style, had enough stairs in the past.

We are about 16 to 1,800 sq ft. Not real sure. 3 bdr 2 bath. My wife has all the closets filled. I get one half of one closet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ours is high end as well. Even a 48 inch Viking range. Insulated panels, radiant heated floors. We however do 90 percent of the work and got great deals. The range and hood was 2 years old and we got it for $2400.00 from someone putting in a 20,000.00 french stove. Our solid wood 4 panel doors came out of a high end remodel.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Last summer we sold our 3600sf house and bought a 1200sf house on much more land. It's been a huge adjustment. But much more cozy.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got 1400 sq ft, but only want about half that in my next home. I would like a garage or shop though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> I've got 1400 sq ft, but only want about half that in my next home. I would like a garage or shop though.


I have always put a lot of value on a garage. We have a 24 x 24 and we just put a carport the same size in front of the garage. Came out nice, matches the house. Getting work done here is a PAIN. We needed the car port since we are going to add more freezer space in the garage. I like my vehicles covered.

We have two old barns close to the house that that don't leak, for the most part.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I live in a 650 sq foot condominium high rise that looks north over the city. Its a one bedroom with a den big enough to hold a queen size sofa bed when I have visitors over for a weekend. The balcony has tempered glass sides which gives me a excellent growing climate for some vegetables and herbs in the summer. Sometimes I wish I had a little more space, but I'm happier that I don't have a mortgage. I am hopeful that this is the year I can do some renovations,particularly in the bathroom. The logistics of doing renovations in a condo can be a nightmare but I suppose that most renovations are. 
If I did have a house I'd want one with a front porch or veranda. 
BFF: the pictures you posted are lovely


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> This one is a bit bigger than the log cabin on the farm, but it's still fairly small. I think it's around 2200 square feet. Three bedrooms, bath and a half, my office, LR, DR, and kitchen, with a small windowed sun room that can be heated and cooled. Our agent made a big deal out of the sun room because it's "more living space", and the prior owners used it as another living room.
> 
> There are only two of us, the 6 lb guard dog, and two cats, the living space we have is perfect.
> 
> I didn't want a big house, you have to heat, cool, and clean it. What say you?


 Lol 2200 is fairly small ?
Just over a year ago we moved from about 500 square feet to a huge 2000 square foot place. 
What’s your idea of small normal and big ?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Our house is a 100+ year old farm house, roughly 1400 SF. Raided two kids here, now it's just the wife and myself and plenty of room. But .... I've got a separate 2,400 SF shop / man cave and another 3,000 SF of unheated pole barn. Shop space / man cave is pretty important to me, I could live with a bit less house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

1875sq.ft. ranch style with full basement, acess to the 15'x15' root celler from the basement.
2 1/2 baths 2 bed rooms up stairs, one down stairs with a walk in closet. Furnace room down stairs and faimly room. Plus my man cave.
Smallish kitchen basic L shape counters split for range and sink. Another across beside the fridge. Dinning room with a Ashley wood burner in one corner we have not used for several years because the wood burning furnace in the basement is way better than the one it replaced. Also a sliding door out to the big screened in porch. Living room 12x18.
Build in book case 48" tall on the end and one side of the stairs down stairs.
Small laundary room, built in hampers and a slide out folding table and a counter.
the bath with a stool sink and walk in shower then a small storage room beyound that.
Second main full bath also up stairs.

3 car attached garage. Like many Americans not used for parking a car/truck in. I have my Zturn mower in there, a freezer, two table saws and a slideing chop saw, lumber rack and the Motor cycle and trailer, portable DC welder with the Wisconsin engine and a Lincon buzz box welder. My welding rod oven a work bench with some over head cabinets.


It is 400 feet from the road can not be seen any time of the year from the road either. I planted white pines and white spruce trees across the road frontage & the drive has a curve in it.

Out side is T 1-11 sideing Stained Forest green, Inside 95% T1- 11 sideing natural color about 70%. Some with clear, some darkened with clear.
We are tight to the woods to the north and the creek runs by 39 yards away.

A 30' x40' pole barn is to the rear of the house also T1-11 sideing, weathered.

We built the honey house 24'x24' pole barn style. stained forest green also with coffee trim.









I 98% love our home and property. The two percent I do not like are the textured cieling in the family room down stairs and both the living room and dining room ceilings, Do not like the indirect lighting of the dining room or living room, although the dining room has a hanging chandler over thr table. 
I absolutely hate the front door being right under a roof valley. 

 Al


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mine's just a little 110-125 year old shack:
> View attachment 83406
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. Love that style.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mine's just a little 110-125 year old shack:
> View attachment 83406
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you can fit in there? Mine has way more elbow room!! Trade ya.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I rented the cottage from a friend of mine for 3 yrs. it was the house he and his sister, mom and dad lived in while they built their house in 44. Family of 4 in a 3 room 200 sq ft house. Kitchen was a cut out 3 sq ft. Had to step back to open a drawer. Shower was 9 sq ft. Very cute but very tiny. Just right for one or a couple but family of 4?? The bedroom was just big enough for a queen bed and small dresser. The closet was in the living room next to the cook stove and fridge.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I grew up in an 800 sf home. 

We lived in a 1200 sf and raised our family, there were times I would have given anything for a wing off the house for my sons and their friends to cut down on noise. We briefly considered moving into something bigger when they were pre teens/teens.

We now live in a 1000 sf with a few acres. The two car garage/DH workshop has a screened in porch, used for storage in winter and another "room" to use in the summertime. Love it!
No basement but a storage shed for stuff.
Its enough for us.
I know I could live in something smaller, but for now this is the perfect size.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Our doublewide is 24 by 40. Have a room added on one end that is 12 by 24.
So house is now 52 long, and 24 feet wide, 1248 sq ft. Have a deck on one side that is 12 by 52 feet.
That deck has a roof. So seeing this from the air, makes our house look bigger than it is.
3 bedrooms, 2 full baths. Plenty big enough. No cellar. Bought new in 1990. Because it is not
stick built, our taxes are a lot lower than the neighbors.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mine's just a little 110-125 year old shack:
> View attachment 83406
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

After so many years in a tiny cabin, we upsized when we moved to town. Ours is just shy of 4000 sq ft and a northwest contemporary which I never thought I’d like, but it had great vibes. Big windows and soaring ceilings Light and airy and just felt right.
Everything we need is on the main floor which we can reach with no stairs (so if we become decrepit, no problems) and downstairs are extra bedrooms (ones a gym) and a family room. We’ve been getting lots of company so the extra space has been great after sending relatives to hotels to stay for so long.
Our youngest daughter stayed with us while she went to law school so it’s been perfect for that too.
We might downsize in the future but for now, this works well and it feels like home.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Basically a Tiny House on a full basement. (Think, "Storage Space!") House is about 700 sq ft; one bedroom barely large enough for a full-size bed and a dresser or two - if small. Built-in small closet. Nice, handicap-friendly bathroom, newly-remodeled. Decently-sized kitchen that is quite pretty and accommodating for an enthusiastic cook, a smaller bedroom which doubles as office/laundry room. LR will nicely fit a full-size sleeper sofa and a chair-and-a-half - also known as a sleeper with twin mattress. Functional windows throughout. Enclosed front porch (Even more storage space!)

House sets on one and a half fenced-in city lots, giving two 15-pound dogs plenty of romping area, with a two-car garage - STORAGE SPACE! And plenty of room for my car as well.

All in a quiet, established neighborhood. Rent and utilities are very reasonable, and for an old gal living alone, I'm very cozy and content.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We had criteria that had to be met- not just a school district but a specific elementary school, so the grands could ride the bus (as it turns out they could walk), one level, central air (or able to add it), a large yard, garage, and at least a two car driveway. And that school district (and elementary school) are the most popular in this area. Our house was on the market less than 24 hours.

In this area, it's either houses built for Endicott Johnson factory workers in the 20s/30s/40s (and some of them had been remodeled beautifully) but were always at least two stories with steep stairs. Or the houses built by workers at IBM in the 60s/70s. We decided we could live with split level (8 stairs from living area to bedrooms). And we went a bit bigger than we wanted.

Like doozie has, there's a screen room off the decorative shed in the backyard (the yard is entirely fenced) that our son in law will run electric to in the spring.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

972 sq. ft (upstairs) with a comparable basement (finished).

Two bathrooms, a fantastic porch, and a great yard. It's old, warm, and cozy, and our kitchen is the heart of our home. Our home is full of love, and we welcome any/all.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Adding to, dear husband and I just had a conversation related to the past, and how both of us remember families that lived in the same home for decades, which is next to unheard of today, but indicative of what was important to people 3-4 generations ago, _living within ones means and making do with what they had_.

Not to go of off on a tangent, but there are many new residential neighbourhoods all around us that are graced with all kinds of new homes, but upon closer inspection, they all look alike, big boxes with no character, fashioned from cheap materials (nothing natural), and little in the way of complimentary landscaping. They look cold, uninviting, and no one is ever around. Some look vacant, some even empty, and some even look clinical, _sterile if you will_. No thank you.

From the back of our porch runs an old-fashioned pulley clothesline, and being in an older neighbourhood as we are, there are no restrictions, rules, or silly asinine laws against having a clothesline, and we have room to wander, stretch, and roam in our yard, unlike the parcels and lots in newly developed areas, where houses resemble square boxes parked on a pad of land with no privacy or freedom, and where neighbouring homes are just steps away. Everyone crammed-in like sardines in a can.

Does anything related to what I said resonate with anyone?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My mother has been in the same home for almost 60 years. Every cousin that came to the city for school has lived there a couple of years at a time. Relatives from Japan have come to live when going to school. My brother lives in the basement suite and has raised his two children there. It is a normal old house that could sell right now for a couple of million and would be torn down the next day. It won't be though because it will stay owned by the family and will be the home base for the next round of grandkids even when my mother is gone. It will be the constant blow after she is gone.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Witch's Broom said:


> Adding to, dear husband and I just had a conversation related to the past, and how both of us remember families that lived in the same home for decades, which is next to unheard of today, but indicative of what was important to people 3-4 generations ago, _living within ones means and making do with what they had_.
> 
> Not to go of off on a tangent, but there are many new residential neighbourhoods all around us that are graced with all kinds of new homes, but upon closer inspection, they all look alike, big boxes with no character, fashioned from cheap materials (nothing natural), and little in the way of complimentary landscaping. They look cold, uninviting, and no one is ever around. Some look vacant, some even empty, and some even look clinical, _sterile if you will_. No thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes, I hate cookie cutter houses. Subdivisions and housing development are soulless. 
I don’t know how you tell if someone is living within their means though, but I agree that people should. 
I loved my old-fashioned pulley clothesline I used for so many years when we lived off grid. It too ran off our porch like my grandma’s did. 
One thing that I love about my house in town is that it’s not crammed in with other houses. It’s wooded and on just under a half acre and no one is looking into our windows.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Witch's Broom said:


> Adding to, dear husband and I just had a conversation related to the past, and how both of us remember families that lived in the same home for decades, which is next to unheard of today, but indicative of what was important to people 3-4 generations ago, _living within ones means and making do with what they had_.
> 
> Not to go of off on a tangent, but there are many new residential neighbourhoods all around us that are graced with all kinds of new homes, but upon closer inspection, they all look alike, big boxes with no character, fashioned from cheap materials (nothing natural), and little in the way of complimentary landscaping. They look cold, uninviting, and no one is ever around. Some look vacant, some even empty, and some even look clinical, _sterile if you will_. No thank you.
> 
> ...


It sure does to me!! I didn’t have that growing up. Until on my own we never stayed in one place more than 7 yrs. No fault or problem just the way it was. Most places were about 3-4 yrs. Just life. I have been the same way unfortunately. Marriage, kids, life, family, health, divorce. It has all caused me to have to move. Still looking to find that one special spot for my lady and I to settle down. Plant roots and live out our days. Fingers crossed it’s soon than later. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Witch's Broom said:


> Adding to, dear husband and I just had a conversation related to the past, and how both of us remember families that lived in the same home for decades, which is next to unheard of today, but indicative of what was important to people 3-4 generations ago, _living within ones means and making do with what they had_.
> 
> Not to go of off on a tangent, but there are many new residential neighbourhoods all around us that are graced with all kinds of new homes, but upon closer inspection, they all look alike, big boxes with no character, fashioned from cheap materials (nothing natural), and little in the way of complimentary landscaping. They look cold, uninviting, and no one is ever around. Some look vacant, some even empty, and some even look clinical, _sterile if you will_. No thank you.
> 
> ...


It broke my heart to let my grandmother's house go, it was one of the few constants for me as a teen and young adult. The house never changed.

Our new house isn't new (it was built in 1966), the established neighborhood has trees, and the houses are nicely spaced apart. It's not on the North Slope, and it didn't cost $500K+, but we like it. Very nice neighbors, no stupid laws, and I intend to have a pulley clothesline, there's one of the whirly type out there now. This house does need landscaping, the prior owners didn't like yard work. Best of all, we paid cash. 

We had a very nice log cabin on 113 acres with a huge barn, and it was just too much. Much less upkeep here, we go and do more because it's no longer an hour drive round trip. Mr. Pixie goes to the gym regularly (it's at the bottom of the hill) and I'm going to start Pilates classes when we get back from New Orleans.

It all depends on what you enjoy, and what you want from life, which changed for us.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yes, I hate cookie cutter houses. Subdivisions and housing development are soulless.
> I don’t know how you tell if someone is living within their means though, but I agree that people should.
> I loved my old-fashioned pulley clothesline I used for so many years when we lived off grid. It too ran off our porch like my grandma’s did.
> One thing that I love about my house in town is that it’s not crammed in with other houses. It’s wooded and on just under a half acre and no one is looking into our windows.


With household debt at an all-time high nowadays, one needs not look far in seeing the true honest-to-goodness picture when it comes to so many today. Debt rules society.

Love my old-fashioned pulley clothesline, and wouldn't give it up for anything. From spring to fall, washing hangs proudly from my line, and aside from the savings and less wear-and-tear on clothing, I just love the old-fashioned nostalgic look of an outdoor line, and even more so, the process of hanging. Holding a pin between my pressed lips, snap laundry, tack to line, one pin at a time. Such a simple process, yet so satisfying.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

54metalman said:


> It sure does to me!! I didn’t have that growing up. Until on my own we never stayed in one place more than 7 yrs. No fault or problem just the way it was. Most places were about 3-4 yrs. Just life. I have been the same way unfortunately. Marriage, kids, life, family, health, divorce. It has all caused me to have to move. Still looking to find that one special spot for my lady and I to settle down. Plant roots and live out our days. Fingers crossed it’s soon than later. We will just have to wait and see.


Do hope you find it. Will be rooting for you behind the scenes!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> It broke my heart to let my grandmother's house go, it was one of the few constants for me as a teen and young adult. The house never changed.
> 
> Our new house isn't new (it was built in 1966), the established neighborhood has trees, and the houses are nicely spaced apart. It's not on the North Slope, and it didn't cost $500K+, but we like it. Very nice neighbors, no stupid laws, and I intend to have a pulley clothesline, there's one of the whirly type out there now. This house does need landscaping, the prior owners didn't like yard work. Best of all, we paid cash.
> 
> ...


You said it, when it comes to established and older neighbourhoods, mature trees and plantings abound, and with that comes privacy.

As for my old-fashioned pulley clothesline, it was a must-have for me at the time my kids were babies... cloth diapers and rubber pants for all, but even now I wouldn't be without it. There's just something about having a clothesline at my disposal that makes laundry-day what it is, rewarding, an event, a chance for me to feel as though I'm living back in the 60's/70's, as crazy as that may sound to some.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

To big! But hopefully that will he corrected in the near future and then we will build one last time. The new house will be about 1700 sq ft on one level with handicapped access to all with a shop with 750 sq ft and covered kennel.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Just love topics such as this, because they make me think. They encourage me to remember the little things about the past that all too often forgotten about until a little something reminds you of a little something related to the past.

Was just thinking back to the baby days in our tiny little abode, and how two cribs shared the same room a few times. There was hardly enough room for one crib, let alone two, yet I made it work, and then we moved onto stacked bunk-beds, which I loved for the space-savings, but loathed on laundry day when it came to stripping and reapplying sheets!

Anyone else live through the baby years in a tiny home trying to fit two cribs into a tiny little room?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Small house, big shop and barn.  That is my perfect place.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

It's funny how the dynamics of homeownership change the older one get's. When I was younger, I never thought anything of running up and down stairs, I could do it all day long, however, now, not so much. Would absolutely love a ranch-style home now with everything on one floor.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Witch's Broom said:


> With household debt at an all-time high nowadays, one needs not look far in seeing the true honest-to-goodness picture when it comes to so many today. Debt rules society.
> 
> Love my old-fashioned pulley clothesline, and wouldn't give it up for anything. From spring to fall, washing hangs proudly from my line, and aside from the savings and less wear-and-tear on clothing, I just love the old-fashioned nostalgic look of an outdoor line, and even more so, the process of hanging. Holding a pin between my pressed lips, snap laundry, tack to line, one pin at a time. Such a simple process, yet so satisfying.


You missed one thing about laundry dried outdoors, the smell of clean. I really loved hanging my sheets out in the sun.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

robin416 said:


> You missed one thing about laundry dried outdoors, the smell of clean. I really loved hanging my sheets out in the sun.


Oh my word, YES, so true! The smell and crisp freshness!

Let's not forget the natural bleaching qualities of direct natural sunlight on stains, too. I remember that with diapers. Stained diapers fresh out of the washing machine, walked out the back door of the porch, pinned up on the line, and 2-3 hours later, down from the line came fresh, snow-white didies!


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

My place on Bull Run was great. About 1500 sq ft and 3 bed down and a finished attic that was Pnuts bedroom. Had a basement with laundry and food storage. Wood stove heat and lots of love. Built in 1920. The barn was huge and built sometime around 1810. The tack shed we used was actually the old fruit stand from when the place was a stage stop from Portland to Corbett. It and the orchard where about 150 yrs old. Still had the outhouse and a hand pump well with a creek. Also had a smoke house at least 100 yrs old. Place was heaven on top of the world. I miss it badly.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Gosh, and the memories keep on-a coming! 

Remember when bathrooms were bathrooms/laundry rooms all-in-one? I remember so many bathrooms from my younger years where bathrooms were built around a washing machine and dryer, because houses were a lot smaller than they are today.

Anyhow, having never owned a baby changing table during the diaper years in our home, I utilized what space I had in the bathroom and turned the tops of my washing machine and dryer into a makeshift changing table/area. A quilted-vinyl changing pad laid across the tops of the washing machine and dryer, diaper pail in the corner, toilet for dunking/rinsing, I was set. Made for a perfect height dressing/changing setup.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In my tiny house I had ( after she forced me) a. 12 x 8 bathroom 
Across the 8 foot west end from left to right were a drier then washer then tub end with window from tub to ceiling 
Tub was 7 feet along the north wall leaving 5 feet for the throne and the wall between with shower on one side and book/magazine rack on the other. The house to bath door was on the east wall and Across on the south wall were water heater. Sink, door to the outside then back to the Drier. 
The washer and drier top were Convenient tables for the tub


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> This one is a bit bigger than the log cabin on the farm, but it's still fairly small. I think it's around 2200 square feet. Three bedrooms, bath and a half, my office, LR, DR, and kitchen, with a small windowed sun room that can be heated and cooled. Our agent made a big deal out of the sun room because it's "more living space", and the prior owners used it as another living room.
> 
> There are only two of us, the 6 lb guard dog, and two cats, the living space we have is perfect.
> 
> I didn't want a big house, you have to heat, cool, and clean it. What say you?


The house I am building is 30' x 40' so 1200 sq ft. I think it is huge, the wife think it is just right. So, it's just right.

If I was single, I would stay in the container cabin. The insulated dimensions are 18' x 8', so 144 sq ft. I could spend the rest of my life there in perfect comfort.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There was something obscenely luxurious about walking into the bath, dropping your clothes directly in the washer taking a hot shower ,putting your clothes in the dryer running a 100 gallons of hot water in the tub and soaking with a veiw till the cloths were dry then drying off with A warm towel and putting on fresh clean warm clothes.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> There was something obscenely luxurious about walking into the bath, dropping your clothes directly in the washer taking a hot shower ,putting your clothes in the dryer running a 100 gallons of hot water in the tub and soaking with a veiw till the cloths were dry then drying off with A warm towel and putting on fresh clean warm clothes.


Yes! LOL! How well I remember the days!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Standard 60's ranch home. 25x50 with your big open dining-living room-kitchen area, and bedrooms and bath down the hall. Definitely nothing fancy and now that most of the kids are gone is plenty big. Have a nice guest room, extra bathroom & shower, and tiny office in the basement. I am thankful to have it - many in this world live in a makeshift shack the size of a bedroom. 

I would like to, someday, move into a 800 or so square foot home that is well insulated. The cold gets to me now.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> There was something obscenely luxurious about walking into the bath, dropping your clothes directly in the washer taking a hot shower ,putting your clothes in the dryer running a 100 gallons of hot water in the tub and soaking with a veiw till the cloths were dry then drying off with A warm towel and putting on fresh clean warm clothes.


Thank you. I just figured out how to lay out the bathroom in the house I am currently building.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

It's funny, in the town I raised my kids in, the old homes were two story solid built and much bigger than the 1951 one story tract homes we lived in. 
They 1951 models were pretty much the cookie cutter homes of their time. People built up, out and onto most of them over time. (Seems the builder expected you to set up a kitchen table/dining area in the small living room per the original blueprints)
The bigger older homes had a lot of things I loved such as a butlers pantry, cute interior details, beautiful woodwork throughout,laundry chute, window seats, and the porches and parlours...big and beautiful!
I loved going to estate sales just to take in their unique details.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you will like that. Our new house and master bath are much bigger but We miss that bathroom. 

Big key is that tub big enough to lay flat in deep enough to have 18 inches of water. Drain at window end , pitcher pump for a fawcett and entry handle ,mounted a foot from the end opposite the drain.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

doozie said:


> It's funny, in the town I raised my kids in, the old homes were two story solid built and much bigger than the 1951 one story tract homes we lived in.
> They 1951 models were pretty much the cookie cutter homes of their time. People built up, out and onto most of them over time. (Seems the builder expected you to set up a kitchen table/dining area in the small living room per the original blueprints)
> The bigger older homes had a lot of things I loved such as a butlers pantry, cute interior details, beautiful woodwork throughout,laundry chute, window seats, and the porches and parlours...big and beautiful!
> I loved going to estate sales just to take in their unique details.


I remember putting an addition on was BIG back in the day! My mom and dad did, as did many other neighbours during that time (1960's/70's).

Oh my word, I still love a good old-fashioned laundry chute! Haven't come across one in ages...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

doozie said:


> It's funny, in the town I raised my kids in, the old homes were two story solid built and much bigger than the 1951 one story tract homes we lived in.
> They 1951 models were pretty much the cookie cutter homes of their time. People built up, out and onto most of them over time. (Seems the builder expected you to set up a kitchen table/dining area in the small living room per the original blueprints)
> The bigger older homes had a lot of things I loved such as a butlers pantry, cute interior details, beautiful woodwork throughout,laundry chute, window seats, and the porches and parlours...big and beautiful!
> I loved going to estate sales just to take in their unique details.


I love old homes, I don't like the constant upkeep. We completely renovated a big 1867 farm house when we lived up north (and were young), we weren't done after 12 years. It had the original wood plank floors and woodwork, which I completely stripped of paint with one of those electric strip guns and a putty knife, and most of the original doors (we combed flea markets and junk shops for the rest). I had a curved stair well (my grandmother's house did as well) and I stripped every bit of paint off it too. 

My daughter has an updated Endicott Johnson house, it would have been for an office worker or foreman, that was built in 1939 with completely original oak woodwork, including an open oak staircase. Beautiful. The best part is the huge back yard.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Witch's Broom said:


> I remember putting an addition on was BIG back in the day! My mom and dad did, as did many other neighbours during that time (1960's/70's).
> 
> Oh my word, I still love a good old-fashioned laundry chute! Haven't come across one in ages...


We saw quite a few in the houses we looked at before we bought this one, and my grandma's house had a laundry chute.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I love old homes, I don't like the constant upkeep. We completely renovated a big 1867 farm house when we lived up north (and were young), we weren't done after 12 years. It had the original wood plank floors and woodwork, which I completely stripped of paint with one of those electric strip guns and a putty knife, and most of the original doors (we combed flea markets and junk shops for the rest). I had a curved stair well (my grandmother's house did as well) and I stripped every bit of paint off it too.
> 
> My daughter has an updated Endicott Johnson house, it would have been for an office worker or foreman, that was built in 1939 with completely original oak woodwork, including an open oak staircase. Beautiful. The best part is the huge back yard.


Me, too! Nothing compares to the old, dark woodwork throughout. So warm, homey, and inviting.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our cabin home is 1500sf upstairs and 1500sf downstairs (basement).

Absolutely no sheetrock and absolutely no carpet in our entire home. Shiplap and T&G walls, T&G ceilings, and floors made of 100yo tobacco barn wood siding. 8x26ft covered porches on both ends of the cabin. Only one roof line.

Next door is our guest cabin which is a miniature of our cabin home. No sheetrock, no carpeting, either.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

So lovely, Cabin Fever! A dream! So cozy and homey looking.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Sold the 999 square foot house we raised our kids in. Had to tear down the 100 year old farmhouse at the new place (Just too far gone. Very upsetting.). Building a new house which will be about 1600 square feet. Designed it myself which may explain why the sewing room is bigger than the master bedroom.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I forgot to add pocket doors, and transom windows. 
If I won the lottery and built a home I'd have them everywhere and pockets on the closets too just because I could (Fun to dream)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Personally I think 600sq ft to 800sq ft is about right for single person. 1000 sq ft to 1500 sq ft for couple with couple kids. I seriously dont understand people wanting 5000sq ft to heat, cool, and clean for childless couple that spends most of their time away from home. I mean yea, you have 15 kids then maybe makes sense.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Personally I think 600sq ft to 800sq ft is about right for single person. 1000 sq ft to 1500 sq ft for couple with couple kids. I seriously dont understand people wanting 5000sq ft to heat, cool, and clean for childless couple that spends most of their time away from home. I mean yea, you have 15 kids then maybe makes sense.


it must be so frustrating to have so many rules for other people with no way to enforce them.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> it must be so frustrating to have so many rules for other people with no way to enforce them.


Did I say people should be forced? Thats in your imagination, looking for govt conspiracies under every pot. I just said I thought it was stupid for a childless couple to buy a 5000 sq ft house when they spend little time there. Am I not entitled to an opinion? People are perfectly welcome to be stupid and waste all the money they want to waste.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine is 2400 (40x60) feet all on one floor. I want to downsize someday. People keep moving in. My shop is 3000 (50x60) feet but it used to make money and still does on occasion. Especially here recently. I may have to open the business back up and hire employees. My old customers and a few new ones wont take no for an answer. 

A fun fact about my house is that it is built from reclaimed lumber from the old torn down Navasota Texas train depot. There is not a single knot in the framing members and the rafters are 28 feet long with no splices.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Did I say people should be forced? Thats in your imagination, looking for govt conspiracies under every pot. I just said I thought it was stupid for a childless couple to buy a 5000 sq ft house when they spend little time there. Am I not entitled to an opinion? People are perfectly welcome to be stupid and waste all the money they want to waste.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Old farmhouse, 1800 sq ft. Needs constant attention. Lacks closets, so that keeps me minimalist. I grew up in a log house built in 1858, full fieldstone cellar; two story with stairs to attic; two rooms wide with a built-on bathroom. The exterior had been sided over the logs. Quite a few houses like this in the area, a few have been restored.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

House I grew up in was built in 2 days by the community in 1900. Very simple 2 story farm house. Original home burned Christmas of 1899. Killed teen daughter. She is still with the house btw. The house was something to see. Stumps and rocks for foundation. Windows in upside down and some sideways. All 4 corners leaning away from the center. Sunlight came through the corners in the spring. 

one fall morning mom came running upstairs to get my sister and I out of bed. Dad was in town working. She made us be very quiet and get on her bed where she had the hatchet and shotgun. All of the sudden the house started shaking and rocking. Then it stopped for a few minutes and then did it again!! Over and over!! I looked outside and there was a bear eating apples from the tree in the yard and then he would stand up and scratch his back on the corner of the house!! Moved the whole house!! 

This and many many other memories from that house.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Our cabin home is 1500sf upstairs and 1500sf downstairs (basement).
> 
> Absolutely no sheetrock and absolutely no carpet in our entire home. Shiplap and T&G walls, T&G ceilings, and floors made of 100yo tobacco barn wood siding. 8x26ft covered porches on both ends of the cabin. Only one roof line.
> 
> Next door is our guest cabin which is a miniature of our cabin home. No sheetrock, no carpeting, either.


 Yes Rockefeller, we know you have it made. No need for reminders, we're not worthy


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HermitJohn said:


> People are perfectly welcome to be stupid and waste all the money they want to waste.


 Lol that has always been the goal of life ,to be able to waste your time and money.

Just out of curiosity what do you think people should do with money excess to their needs ?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

1500 sq. ft. , 240 sq. ft. front porch with same size patio adjacent, 2 car size carport on back that can double as party space, 4 ceiling lights on dimmer. Built for me and ex and teen son after the fire. I'm alone here now.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol that has always been the goal of life ,to be able to waste your time and money.
> 
> Just out of curiosity what do you think people should do with money excess to their needs ?


Rainy day penny jar, retirement fund, light up a good cigar with $100 bill, bet it all on red and single spin of roulette wheel, burn big pile of it in a bond fire. Up to the individuals and how well their crystal ball and Ouija board is working. If you know for sure you are dying next week and its not going to rain, then be kinda pointless to save it.

I kinda admired the two old farts in that Second Hand Lions movie. Their house and way of life seemed reasonable to me. Alas cops dont like people shooting at salesmen anymore. But then they lived in Texas so maybe different in Texas.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

gilberte said:


> Yes Rockefeller, we know you have it made. No need for reminders, we're not worthy


No, "we" are blessed, we work hard, and we do not spend our hard earned money on frivolous things (except for the Army jeep ). After our divorces, we started over with nearly nothing. That was 17 years ago. For much of the past 17 years we were a one income family. Today, the house and land are paid for and we have no debt. However, I am still working at age 66 to build up some kind of rainy day fund so I can retire.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I know a fellow who lives down an old single lane road with few neighbors. He has no mailbox. Why not?
Because he doesn't have any bills. If someone needs him they call or they visit (he better know you).
If he needs to use the post office he drives there.
He has a nice home that he built for him and his wife and they value privacy and have no desire to show it off.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Grew up in an old Jim Walter home that had been moved and added on to multiple times. Still sits right up the road, but it needs some serious TLC...and I just don't have the change to do it now. Maybe one day if I hit the winning lotto numbers...

Now in a 16x80 singlewide. Replaced the original 14x70 I had my dad and I had redone from the studs up. Like the newer one because it 1) has two bathrooms and 2) makes my wife happy.

I could do with a lot less..but that happy wife, happy life thing gets me every time...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> A fun fact about my house is that it is built from reclaimed lumber from the old torn down Navasota Texas train depot. There is not a single knot in the framing members and the rafters are 28 feet long with no splices.


Mine is built out of lumber from trees that were mostly cut on the original 400 acre farm.
They set up a steam-powered sawmill across the road, and took stock for the beadboard and moldings in wagons pulled by mules to a planing mill about 25 miles away.

The bricks for the fireplaces and chimneys were hand made and kiln-fired on site also.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Two years ago we sold our 1000sqft, two story home (that at one point had 5 adult sized people living in it) It was so small, it didn't even have closets... and bought an 1800sqft manufactured home for just DH and I. We *finally* have room for all our canning, books... everything. But somehow we still run out of room--haven't quite figured that out yet. LOL


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Mine is built out of lumber from trees that were mostly cut on the original 400 acre farm.
> They set up a steam-powered sawmill across the road, and took stock for the beadboard and moldings in wagons pulled by mules to a planing mill about 25 miles away.
> 
> The bricks for the fireplaces and chimneys were hand made and kiln-fired on site also.


you and @mreynolds should post pictures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> you should post a picture!


Here are some I posted before:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/does-your-homestead-look-pretty.568235/page-4#post-7995806
Assorted Inside (There is or was a fireplace in most every room and many of the bricks were hand made right here on the farm. Some still show fingerprints.)
Den:








Dining Room
(We didn't paint it pink):







Bedroom:









Bedroom:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Beautiful. I love old houses. It’s a relative term in the west but we looked for an older home when we bought this place four years go. We had a gorgeous old craftsman under contract but it failed the inspection. Luckily DH always asks for a sewer cam and it was a good thing he did.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

20 by 20 base but being an Aframe it lives like 280sf. We are doing an addition that should double it's size.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Our “homestead” in Idaho.
Tiny but cozy and home for 14 years.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here are some I posted before:
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/does-your-homestead-look-pretty.568235/page-4#post-7995806
> Assorted Inside (There is or was a fireplace in most every room and many of the bricks were hand made right here on the farm. Some still show fingerprints.)
> Den:
> ...


Love that the fireplaces are original. They are stunning.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

wy_white_wolf said:


> 20 by 20 base but being an Aframe it lives like 280sf. We are doing an addition that should double it's size.
> 
> View attachment 83464


What will the new addition be used for? Are you going to leave the kitchen and living room in the original house?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I just read the average USA house built in 1975 was 1600 square feet. In 2019 it was 2600 square feet.

Lived in a farm house 30x30 feet, 2 floors, musty basement as well. So, 900sf per floor, 2 floors 1800sf.

Basically the 4 of us used 6 rooms, or a floor and a half. The basement had the utilities and some storage, Extra 2 rooms were storage for junk we didn’t need to store....... so used 1300-1400sf to live in comfortably.

Maybe we lived better in 1975 than we do today with the mansions I donno?


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here are some I posted before:
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/does-your-homestead-look-pretty.568235/page-4#post-7995806
> Assorted Inside (There is or was a fireplace in most every room and many of the bricks were hand made right here on the farm. Some still show fingerprints.)
> Den:
> ...


Love old homes! Gorgeous!


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

We downsized when our boys flew the coop. We live in 900 sq ft home. 2 bed 1 bath, laundry room. Hubs has a large shop building. I have a she shed. The whole secret to living in small space is organization. I love it. Don't miss 2400 sq ft house at all.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My house is an old stucco farm house, with part of it being 100 years old, and the new part a little over 70 years old.
Even after it was added on to, it's only 840 Sq ft, but has a basement and an upstairs the same size which would make about 2500 if you added it all together 
I did add a covered front porch that measures 9.5 x 30 a couple years ago.
Sometimes I think I should sell out and move to town, but I'm not there yet.
We do have a rental down the road that is 1200 sq ft that would probably suit our needs better.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Our house is about 2100 square feet and that is the main house space. There is also an enclosed "breezeway" which as two room - one of which is a pantry. Also a huge 2 plus car garage with a full bathroom and a second floor apartment above the garage which has a bedroom and a nice open kitchen, living area. The main house has 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, dining room, kitchen, living room and a huge sewing room. We also have 10.4 acres. Our house in Michigan was smaller and 2 floors - I can't do stairs so this new house is one floor and very easy to get around in.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Jlynnp said:


> Our house is about 2100 square feet and that is the main house space. There is also an enclosed "breezeway" which as two room - one of which is a pantry. Also a huge 2 plus car garage with a full bathroom and a second floor apartment above the garage which has a bedroom and a nice open kitchen, living area. The main house has 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, dining room, kitchen, living room and a huge sewing room. We also have 10.4 acres. Our house in Michigan was smaller and 2 floors - I can't do stairs so this new house is one floor and very easy to get around in.
> View attachment 83536
> View attachment 83538


So lovely, and the sitting area is a dream!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

robin416 said:


> What will the new addition be used for? Are you going to leave the kitchen and living room in the original house?


Turned 60 so need a bedroom/tv room so we don't have to climb into the loft. It will also have a connecting hallway that will have washer/dryer, water heater and frig. I originally built the cabin for weekends so it lacks many of the amenities people usually have.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Turned 60 so need a bedroom/tv room so we don't have to climb into the loft. It will also have a connecting hallway that will have washer/dryer, water heater and frig. I originally built the cabin for weekends so it lacks many of the amenities people usually have.


Nice. That's going to be a great sanctuary. And you're finding out why, when we bought this house, no steps were allowed.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Nice. That's going to be a great sanctuary. And you're finding out why, when we bought this house, no steps were allowed.


I wasn't planning on retiring in the cabin. It was too be like a guest house and figured we'd get a manufactured home but wife decided we had put too much work into this place not to live in it.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Smart wife.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Sometimes I think I should sell out and move to town, but I'm not there yet.
> We do have a rental down the road that is 1200 sq ft that would probably suit our needs better.


 If you can do what I did. 
Move TO town but NOT INTO town. 
The side of the street I live on is outside the village limits.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> If you can do what I did.
> Move TO town but NOT INTO town.
> The side of the street I live on is outside the village limits.


My brother just bought a place about a mile out of town that would be just perfect.
Unfortunately, he thinks so too, so I won't be living there 
I like not having neighbors though.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

Right now, it's my grandparents and me in a 1,200 square foot home. In some ways it's too much and in others, not enough. for example we have an entire dining room we use only a few times a year. I wish I had more space for tools and woodworking, but that doesn't need to be heated or cooled. My suggestion would be to make a list of tasks/ rooms and decide which of them you would need to be inside or in a conditioned space versus (for example) a garage or shop space. 

Then again, I'm a fan of minimalism and my plans for a main house are only 640 square feet, so maybe take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I keep reading how so many say that they have plenty of space even in the smallest spaces but when it comes to the shop/garage they are severely lacking. Somehow that's true. Just thinking about my own garage, it's just not big enough for all the stuff that does get used. I thinned out a ton of tools and things I would never use, gained some space but it's still tight.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Our current house is way too big IMO. 1900 on first floor, 1900 in basement. Considering that hubby travels ALOT for his business and it is just me and the two dogs, it's crazy that I use hardly non of the house. We are listing it this spring and are looking to either build a nice 1200 square foot house OR buy something that size. Having a nice workshop is more important that a bunch of bedrooms and bathrooms. Before we bought this house, we lived in an 800 sq ft apartment in one of our metal buildings. I love it


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

My wife of 37yrs and I live in a 1300sf Ranch home built 1966.
1300sf poured basement.
Oak floors no carpet, full of Antiques!
On 10 acres. Creek is 40yrds away.
3 car garage, woodshop, lean 2 horse barn, horse run shed.
160 Walnut tree farm.
Keep finding arrow heads, and spear points, on the property, from early Indians living by the creek.
It was originally homesteaded in 1832.
Have the full abstract title.
Mr Smith was the 1st owner, so the creek is Smith branch.
1/4 mile behind us is Lincoln's trail from Kentucky to Illinois.
1/2 mile from us, on the Sangamon river is his 1st home, log cabin.
We have a Hand dug well, we still use.
2 horses, 2 dogs. 4 pasture plots, the rest is timber behind us.
100yrd shooting range, I LOVE GUNS!
We are 4 miles from town.
Retiring in 1.4 yrs.
My wife just retired yesterday! Woo! Hoo!
Love our peacefulness.
Place to ride horses, Deer hunt, Coyote hunt.
All paid off 10 yrs ago!
New siding, and windows.
Outside woodboiler heat.
In 20 yrs we've only topped off the propane tank 3 times.
It's our home. We Love it!
Sorry overdid with the pics, Lol!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

TerryR said:


> My wife of 37yrs and I live in a 1300sf Ranch home built 1966.
> 1300sf poured basement.
> Oak floors no carpet, full of Antiques!
> On 10 acres. Creek is 40yrds away.
> ...


A true slice of heaven! So beautiful!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> After so many years in a tiny cabin, we upsized when we moved to town. Ours is just shy of 4000 sq ft and a northwest contemporary which I never thought I’d like, but it had great vibes. Big windows and soaring ceilings Light and airy and just felt right.
> Everything we need is on the main floor which we can reach with no stairs (so if we become decrepit, no problems) and downstairs are extra bedrooms (ones a gym) and a family room. We’ve been getting lots of company so the extra space has been great after sending relatives to hotels to stay for so long.
> Our youngest daughter stayed with us while she went to law school so it’s been perfect for that too.
> We might downsize in the future but for now, this works well and it feels like home.


ETA:
I’ve recently found out after foot surgery that our huge bathroom and shower absolutely sucks for handicapped people. We were already planning to have it remodeled in the next few years so now we know to make it more handicapped accessible since at 55 and 59, it’s likely someone will be less mobile in the future for whatever reasons. Our shower is huge but stupidly designed. Taking a shower with one foot not bearing weight is nearly impossible.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

A few years ago I moved across country and wound up with a 1450 sq.ft. +/- 3 bdrm 1 3/4 bath brick (no maintenance) rancher built in 1964 on almost an acre. At 76 y/o, it's just the right size for me but has its quirks as many houses that are 56 years old have. Although the baths and kitchen have been remodeled, the laundry is in a room off the carport and closets are postage stamps. I turned the smallest bedroom into storage, the front room into a formal dining room with a large table that's great for crafts and the master with its miniscule bath into the guest room. The family room is a nice 15 x 20 add on with a brick fireplace that at one time was plumbed for gas. Don't understand why the piping was removed under the house...But that's ok as I have dual heat and air - gas and electric. Great for low utility bills. Almost an acre is large enough for a garden for one and small enough for me to take care of. The town border is a block away, the hospital 2 miles. Since I'm in the county, chickens wake me in the AM and I get my horse fix right across the street.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Our current house is just under 1000 sq feet. 2 bed, 1 bath. Built during the depression and the family who built it raised 3 kids here. It was fine for years with a full basement for storage, but as we have inherited things and especially once dad moved in, too too small. Our plans are for tear down and new house build at 1800 sq ft, 3 bed 2 bath and full basement. 

We just completed a 2nd home on the property, the base structure is 16 x 50 modified shed, but the first 4 feet is a covered porch so 736 feet interior. 1 bed, 1 bath with the furnace, water heater, washer and dryer in the bathroom. It came out great. A brand new home for less than $50 sq ft including finishes. We could have done it even cheaper if we had time to haunt the re-stores and internet for material bargains but with everyone working full time and then DSIL breaking a leg so bad it took 2 surgeries to fix it, we bought almost everything new at retail.

I need to take some new interior shots as DSIL is getting it more fixed up and organized all the time.


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

Currently our house is 98 sqm. We are a family of five (three young children). We get by ok. The storage does get to you after a while, hence why we are now building a 28sq + garage & basement here. Both houses are located on 700 acres so plenty of room to run wild!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thirty feet by forty feet, with an open floor plan. The only interior walls are around the bathroom. Myself, my wife, and three inside dogs. And one mule if you leave the kitchen door open. She likes pancakes, or fresh bread.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

1080 sq ft. No interior doors unless you say the closets count. I own larger rentals than mine.im fine with it...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> Thirty feet by forty feet, with an open floor plan. The only interior walls are around the bathroom. Myself, my wife, and three inside dogs. And one mule if you leave the kitchen door open. She likes pancakes, or fresh bread.


That is true, I tore out a kitchen floor and joists and framed it back in and used Advantek subloor
Left back door open, went out front door to grab some tools.
Came back in and a horse was in the kitchen, snapped a pic and sent it to the guy. We good? Yea we're good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

20x35 to start then 20x25 on the front for 1200 sf, more than enough for me. I think 16x8 separate for the dogs except my oldest two and a cat.
Another 8x8 shed or 12x12. All on slabs, I'm going to old school stick frame all of it including the rafters. 
For once in my life I want something new from the ground up, I've been offered quite a bit of used materials of all kinds and I'm not doing that.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

It been just me, a house cat and a 85 lb. and 110 lb. German Shepard in the cabin until recently when daughter and 3 grand kids decide to stay for a while. They love it here but admittedly it's been a pretty a big culture shock for them... we're still working on it and all in all they're adjusting pretty well.

Here's where and a little of how we live:

Log cabin, 1 1/2 story 18 x 24 with 16 x 20 bedroom on right end and 14 x 20 kitchen lean-to on back. Large stone fireplace (walk in) on left end of kitchen (with stones from property). 8' deep porch across the front. All built with logs from, and chinked with clay, sand and straw from the property. Very little rough sawn lumber used except porch rafters and flooring. Flooring in cabin is puncheon on log sleepers. All roofing is hand split cedar shakes. Windows are glazed with antique "bubble/wavy" glass. All hardware (door hinges, etc.) is hand forged except for the nails for the roofing.

Lighting is with hand dipped/molded candles, lanterns and oil lamps. Heat is from wood stove and fireplace. Cooking is on hearth, wood stove and beehive oven. Bathroom is a little wooden building about 75' out the back door. Water is from a spring house about 25' out the front door. No electric, no phone (land or cell), no indoor plumbing.

Cabin sits in the middle of a pine grove, at an elevation of close to 3000', near the center of the original 360 acre tract. The ridges on surrounding three sides are at roughly 3700'. Most of the rest of the woods are mixed hardwood. I managed to buy up an additional 600 acres that surrounded three sides of my original land, for back taxes (from an old, long defunct hunting club). Of all the acres only about 100 are arable or pasture land. Much of the land is too steep and too rugged to do much with, but it provides an absolutely great buffer between me and the "world".

It's very difficult to get back to me. You travel back 5+ miles of narrow, rough, curvy, single lane tar and chip road, then 7+ miles of dirt "road" (much of which is over 100+ year old, logging road and Indian trail). It includes several creek fords, a steep set of switchback curves going up the mountain, a ride along a mountain ridge and another set of steep switchbacks down the other side of the hill. The "road", in places, is just wide enough for small 4WD vehicles (Jeeps, small pickups, small SUV's,etc.). I usually get out of the holler on horseback or in a horse drawn farm wagon (commonly referred to as buckboard style) or doctors buggy. There's rock face on one side of the road and those "bushes" you see on the other side of the road are actually tree tops... from 100' down . The closest "neighbor" is over the ridge at the beginning of the dirt "road".

You can't get in or out if it rains too much because you can't ford the creeks or if it's icy. You also have a pretty difficult, if not impossible, time if it snows more than a couple of inches (which is pretty often from November through April).

I always say... very few know where I am... even less want to visit... fewer still ever try... and only a couple have made it.

Found this image that looks a lot like my cabin except you can't







see the kitchen on back, roofing and it's maybe a little smaller:


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

1865 sq ft, that we built in 1982. Three bed room and two full bath. Formal dining room, that actually get used seldom. Three car attached garage. In hind site, kitchen could be a little bigger, as well as the laundry room. Sets on one acre of ground. Too much house for me now, but would really be hard for me to sell. Have a 28 X 30 wood shop. Several small would be out buildings for storage. (Mower and garden tractors). A lot of flower beds to keep up, the wife loved her flowers. About 2500 sq ft of garden space. Six houses on this dead end county paved road. Located about mile and half out of small town. Less than ten miles to town of 100000.


----------

